

IE gains market share at the expense of Firefox, Chrome - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/08/firefox-and-chrome-lose-share-ie-gains.ars

======
troygoode
It seems likely to me that this is the result of the massive success of
Windows 7 - users are just upgrading from XP where they may have been using
Firefox or Chrome after a friend/relative/coworker suggested they switch and
are now using the default Win7 browser: IE8.

------
rarestblog
<http://gs.statcounter.com/>

StatCounter tells very different story.. No decrease for Chrome, Firefox.
Decrease for IE and Safari. Exactly the opposite of ars version.

